# Hymer b614sl rear bumper removal



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi all has anyone had to remove the bumper on this model or similar? Part of the trim has got to be replaced and I have obtained the trim thanks to Chris at Premier Motorhomes, I have taken a couple of pictures to make things clearer, thanks in advance


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry about the pictures they come out the right way up when you click on them! It's my first attempt at putting pics on.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

I have emailed Hymer to request this information, and I will be back in touch as soon as I have a response.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks Chris, then perhaps you will know why my picures came on upside down, they were alright when i clicked on them, now they aren't. :roll: honest guvnor!


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

hopefully corect way up pictures


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon,

I can't provide any reason why they came out upside down in your first post. I don't think this is a forum issue, as the forum uploader is purely that and won't provide any editing functions. This would mean the issue is with the picture before it is uploaded.

Did you view the image in Windows picture and fax viewer and use the rotate buttons by any chance?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
The screw head you can see, there are several of these which have to be undone, the rather stiff rubber gasket needs to be warmed hair with drier or the like but be careful of paintwork,as you warm the rubber lift it as you go along to expose the screw heads then all will be exposed.
On the side you will find another rubber gasket do the same, there is also a screw below the number plate going up but to get at this you need to remove the piece of alloy on the tow bar [good luck on that] basically that is it. Good luck
Oh you may well need help to re-fit the bumper as there is a likely chance of scratching it as it drops on the floor.

Ron


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you Ron that is very helpfull, I am hoping to be able to just loosen the bumper and then slide on the new gasket sounds like that may be wishfull thinking, regards John


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

txe4man said:


> Thank you Ron that is very helpfull, I am hoping to be able to just loosen the bumper and then slide on the new gasket sounds like that may be wishfull thinking, regards John


Hi John
If you can loosen the bumper enough to get the gasket off then you will be ok to get new one on.
It does not slide on as such the only thing keeping it in place are the screws which can be a bit of a bugger locating the screws into the correct holes make sure you line it up equally on the sides then you should be ok. My advice would be is to remove a couple of screws on each side at a time then put one back in to support the bumper. I'm sure you will work it out but good luck.

Ps.When you put the new gasket in place just warm it with the hair drier it will then take the correct shape.

Ron


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Chausson, 

You have PM.

Regards,
Chris


----------

